
Better Language Models and Their Implications - aethertap
https://openai.com/blog/better-language-models/
======
kodz4
While this is interesting need to see proof of opinions/behavior being changed
thanks to this model.

It's not a simple leap straightforward leap from generating text to producing
real world effects.

There are nltk demo's out there that produce similar psuedo coherent text. And
there are a whole bunch of content mills operating 24x7 churning out coherent
text. How has it influenced anyone?

People still hold onto what they already believe especially when they are
overloaded with info. Sure you can reinforce beliefs and cause serious
polarization but that is already happening, so can't see what the new danger
is.

